# China Mall, Mart ect or broke.



## Ozeran (24/9/17)

So went out to a few of the China Market's today in JHB. Looking for cheap odds and ends for a Halloween party. What surprised me was how the vape market has boomed in these places. There were some brands I recognised (was wondering if they are the real deal or not). The best part was the juices. 1 shop had juice 30ml for R50. Now, this brought up a question. Quality. Hardware and juice. Has anyone had experience buying from one of the shops at one of these China Malls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/9/17)

Hi @Ozeran 

Big name juices at R50 for 30ml are highly unlikely to be the real juices
My suggestion would be not to buy those juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Ozeran (24/9/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Ozeran
> 
> Big name juices at R50 for 30ml are highly unlikely to be the real juices
> My suggestion would be not to buy those juices


Hi @Silver 
Yeah I thought as much. It was more the hardware that was a bit suspect. I spoke to one of the guys there (was looking for a replacement glass for my TFV8) about some of the products and the hardware was cheap. Mainly starter kits. But some big names for very low prices compared to the vape stores. 

Another question is. After seeing the horror stories of explosive vapes. Is it worth the risk for the cheaper price?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/9/17)

Ozeran said:


> Hi @Silver
> Yeah I thought as much. It was more the hardware that was a bit suspect. I spoke to one of the guys there (was looking for a replacement glass for my TFV8) about some of the products and the hardware was cheap. Mainly starter kits. But some big names for very low prices compared to the vape stores.
> 
> Another question is. After seeing the horror stories of explosive vapes. Is it worth the risk for the cheaper price?



I am not so sure about the hardware @Ozeran 
But some of the fake hardware that has internal built in batteries may have substandard batteries that could cause a problem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (24/9/17)

I have a friend who bought the Eleaf istick pico from China town. Looks exactly the same as the original but as soon as you pick it up one can feel that it is wayy too light to be original. It does work, fires up normally and, well this particular one didn't make my friend walking c4 or make the battery vent or anything. After 2 months however, the 5/10 connection just stopped making contact.. The tank was ok, I had checked it with my icon rda, but the mod refused to accept any tanks on it.. I guess if you are willing to venture into fake devices, you'll get what you pay for.. It'll work for a while and then just give up.. 
I strongly recommend against fake flavores though.. I am of the opinion that it is going in ones body, and I don't think saving a meager penny is worth putting sub standard substances into it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## jm10 (24/9/17)

Rule number one, if its to good to be true then it probably is. I have seen allot of gear and juices are seriously good prices at China centres and they look legit but i wont try my luck because of rule number one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tank88 (25/9/17)

When it comes to anything vape related I would rather just stick to reputable vendors or my own diy juice. Any imported juice that sells for less than local products is definitely fake and with the amount of vendors that have been burgled in recent months cheap hardware raises a serious red flag. Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan (25/9/17)

There are Vape shops selling clone hardware if you're looking for affordability. They will offer the product knowledge service and attend to your queries. 

Do the China Mall retailers have the same product knowledge and after sales service?!

Please stay away from the liquids, where u think you're 'saving' a couple of hundreds will cost you a couple of grands on hospital bills.

Health comes first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (26/9/17)

One thing to remember about china markets is that you have a 50% chance the item is original and authentic.

The other 50 is usually product either copied or made from left over parts from various suppliers, or items that have failed the original qa tests and are sold off to resellers. 

Another thing to remember, is that in many cases, a brand like smok actually does not have their own factory, but orders from a large manufacturer. Large manufacturers, especially in china, usually make more than the order quantity, as this brings production costs down, these overstock items are then usually sold off to smaller resellers. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (26/9/17)

We had a China Mall and they sold a starter kit with 3x20ml juices for R120, if you are looking for stuff to fill you rubbish bin, this juice and starter kit will do the trick. There are better and more environment friendly ways to fill your rubbish bin so that wont be my first choice. You might have better options at your mall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

